#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Pattaya International Tattoo Festival kicks-off at Central Festival

## dirtydog

* International Tattoo Festival kicks-off at Central Festival Pattaya Beach.
*

        Pattaya, July 25 [PATTAYA ONE NEWS] : 

On Friday Evening at the Central Festival Pattaya Beach at the 1st floor exhibition area, the opening ceremony for their International Tattoo Festival 2009 took place. 

The 4 day event will showcase the talents of tattoo artists from around the world. 

Booths will remain at the Central Shopping Center until 27th. 

Khun Itipon, the Mayor of Pattaya opened the event and the opening ceremony featured a number of Thai Superstars, many of which already have tattoos. 

If you are brave enough to subject yourself to a small amount of pain, then make your way down to Central Festival Pattaya Beach and get yourself a tattoo.

 Pattaya One News

----------


## tuktukdriver

I hate tatoos. I can't believe how many beautiful women in Thailand have scribbled ink all over their bodies....ugly. It's another reason I am starting to like the Philippines more. Very few girls there have them.

----------


## Fuzzy Bob



----------


## Loy Toy

I also do not like tattoos but some of the Thai Artwork is absolutely fantastic.

One of my mates is doing T'Shirts for the Ultimate Fighting Organization (UFC) all sourced from Thailand and all designed by Thai Tattoo artists.

He purchased some design books from these Tatto artists and has scanned them and created his screen print artwork accordingly.

Just picked up a 3,000 shirt order with more in the pipeline.

I expect he is down there today procuring more artwork for his portfolio.

----------


## Spin

Should be quite popular with Mia Farang.

----------

